# 对...的启示



## MandyWW

I have a question about the preposition "of". 
I tried translating a Chinese essay in English the day before yesterday. And the title of the essay is "_古代书院通识教育对现代大学教育的启示_". 
At first, I translated it as " _The Enlightenment of General Education of Ancient Academy on English Education of Contemporary University_". However, I found the excessive "of" make the title strange and someone told me that they couldn't understand what the title means. So with other's help, I change the title into "_The Enlightenment of General Education at a Ancient Academy on English Education at a Contemporary University" _or _" The Enlightenment of General Education at Ancient Academies on English Education at Contemporary Universities". _I don't know whether the change is right or there also exists a better translation.
I admit that the preposition "of" is too much to read and understand easily. But I don't know what's wrong with the preposition "of".

Thanks a million.


----------



## Skatinginbc

MandyWW said:


> I found the excessive "of"


Inspirations on Modern College Education from General Education Coursework at Ancient  Academies ==> No "of".


----------



## brofeelgood

I wouldn't think it's possible to enlighten an inanimate object like education.

Anyway, your English sentence has got it the other way round. The enlightenment of X means X is the one that received enlightenment, e.g. the enlightenment of Buddha.

You might want to consider something like 'The influence of Ancient Academy's General Education on Contemporary University's English Education' or 'What Contemporary University English Education has learnt from Ancient Academy General Education'.


----------



## Skatinginbc

MandyWW said:


> "_古代书院通识教育对现代大学教育的启示_". At first, I translated it as " _The Enlightenment of General Education of Ancient Academy on English Education of Contemporary University_"...I change the title into "_The Enlightenment of General Education at a Ancient Academy on English Education at a Contemporary University" _or _" The Enlightenment of General Education at Ancient Academies on English Education at Contemporary Universities". _


"English" 是怎麼從 "_古代书院通识教育对现代大学教育的启示_" 裡冒出來的?


----------



## MandyWW

Skatinginbc said:


> Inspirations on Modern College Education from General Education Coursework at Ancient Academies ==> No "of".


Thanks.
But I also want to ask whether the "of" I used in _" general education of ancient academies" _and _"education of contemporary universities" _are wrong.
I also considered the words: "from" and "in". I think these two words could replace the word "of".
Sometimes I would think about the grammar rules when I translated. Like the title "古代书院通识教育对现代大学英语教育的启示", I thought that "古代书院教育" means "古代书院的通识教育" and "现代大学英语教育" means "现代大学的英语教育", so at first, I thought of the preposition "of" to show the subordinate relation between them.


Skatinginbc said:


> "English" 是怎麼從 "_古代书院通识教育对现代大学教育的启示_" 裡冒出來的?


Sorry, I missed the word "English" in the title. 
Title of article: "古代書院通識教育對現代大學英語教育的啟示". 



brofeelgood said:


> I wouldn't think it's possible to enlighten an inanimate object like education.
> 
> Anyway, your English sentence has got it the other way round. The enlightenment of X means X is the one that received enlightenment, e.g. the enlightenment of Buddha.
> 
> You might want to consider something like 'The influence of Ancient Academy's General Education on Contemporary University's English Education' or 'What Contemporary University English Education has learnt from Ancient Academy General Education'.


Yes, you are right.
The word "启示" disturbs me. I don't know which word is best for the title because it is the first time I translate a title.
At first, I thought of the word "inspiration" and "enlightenment" and find information about the word "启示". But there are many synonyms. 

The dictionary tells me that the definition of enlightenment refers to:
1. the act or means of enlightening: the state of being enlightened
2. a philosophical movemet
3. Buddhism
And the definition of inspiration refers to:
1. a divine influence or action on a person believed to qualify him or her to receive and communicate sacred revelation/ the action or power of moving the intellect or emotions/ the act of influencing or suggesting opinions
2. the act of drawing in
3. the quality or state of being inspired/ something that is inspired
4. an inspiring agent or influence
In the beginning, I thought that the two words are different after reading the meanings. But after reading many example sentences, the difference is hard to see. So I temporarily choose that word.

After I read the essay at the first time, I thought the "启示" is something for people or what people could get from or learn from the general education and use in modern English education. In my opinion, the main body is man.
But after considering your words and reading the essay and abstract carefully again, I find that your understanding about this title or this essay is more accurate and proper. So the "启示" is from the general education and on the modern English education. Just like what you said, what from general education could help change the modern English education, such as educational concept, management system...

[Edit]
Sorry, I want to say that it is still the men or the researchers get the "启示" after thinking about it again when I consider the title.
Although the influence on modern English education at contemporary universities is from the general education at ancient academies, the action is done by researchers (who want to find the upsides from the general education to benefit the modern English education). Without researchers, there is no direct relations between them because they are both stocks and stones. So they can't make any  influence to each other by themselves. 
So here, the researchers or men are very important. They compare the two things and find the advantages from the general education to borrow and use. So first only they could find something useful from the general education, there will be "启示" and the "启示" is in researchers' minds.

I consider the meaning of "启示" carefully today. Actually, I thought of the word "启示" from many aspects, and the words "borrow", "learn", "reference" may be suitable.
I also find the words "illumination", "edification" and "light".


----------



## brofeelgood

I'm not disagreeing. It wasn't how 「启示」 was used in your Chinese sentence that bothered me. It was how 'enlightenment' was used in your English sentence that I took issue with. All I'm saying is, 「启示」 doesn't equate to 'enlightenment' here, and there're better ways of expressing it, that's all.


----------



## Skatinginbc

MandyWW said:


> I also want to ask whether the "of" I used in _" general education of ancient academies" _and _"education of contemporary universities" _are wrong.


(1) products of China 中國(製造)的產品 vs. products in China (在, 流通於, 使用於)中國的產品
(2) awakening of China 中國的覺醒 (e.g., 中國在國際舞臺的覺醒) vs. awakening in China (在)中國的覺醒 (e.g., 人權意識在中國的覺醒)

education of China:
(1) 中國(研發)的教育 (cf. products of China)
(2) (對)中國的教育 ("China" is the one that receives education)(cf. awakening of China; "China" is the one that is awakening).

education in China: (在, 推行於, 實施於)中國的教育

enlightenment of China 中國的覺悟 ("China" is the one that receives enlightenment).


brofeelgood said:


> The enlightenment of X means X is the one that received enlightenment, e.g. the enlightenment of Buddha.


----------



## MandyWW

@brofeelgood
Sorry, I said too much about my thoughts. I know what you mean before your reply. Since the "enlightenment" is not proper in my English sentence, I want to find a better word. Maybe all my thoughts seem to consider the word in Chinese, but actually it's the word in English sentence that puzzles me and I try to find the better way.
I apologize for encroaching upon your valuable time.

@Skatinginbc
Thank you very much.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

突然想起来invasion 这词。the invasion of china 是中国被入侵……其实这个逻辑也理解不了


----------



## Skatinginbc

_the invasion of China_ (by the Imperial Japanese Army) ==> China is the one that received (experienced) invasion.
_the enlightenment of Buddha_ ==> Buddha is the one that received (experienced) enlightenment.
_the education of adults_ ==> Adults are the ones that receive (experience) education.
of X ==> X is the experiencer.
_the awakening of China_ ==> China experiences "awakening".


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

experience 这词用得好。突然好像明白of 的逻辑了。。


----------



## meritocracy

把"of"从后往前翻译成“的”，真是中国英语教育的大坑
So that I'm always confused with how to exactly use "of".


----------



## Skatinginbc

Rule of thumb:
(1) 及物: 對...的...
to invade China 侵掠中國 ==> invasion of China 對中國的侵掠
to educate adults 教育成人 ==> education of adults 對成人的教育
(2) 不及物:...的...
China awakens 中國甦醒 ==> awakening of China 中國的甦醒


----------



## meritocracy

Skatinginbc said:


> Rule of thumb:
> (1) 及物: 對...的...
> to invade China 侵掠中國 ==> invasion of China 對中國的侵掠
> to educate adults 教育成人 ==> education of adults 對成人的教育
> (2) 不及物:...的...
> China awakens 中國甦醒 ==> awakening of China 中國的甦醒


Thank you, but there are still lots of usage of the preposition "of" I need to learn.


----------

